# will go in crate, but not let me close the door



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

well i've trained arisu to go into her crate when i tell her now, but she will not let me close the door (shell bark and charge at the gate door if i try to close it. shell even bark while in the middle of eating a treat in there and almost choked on it yesterday =( sometimes shell go in and wait there for a bit for her treat, sometimes shell go in and lay there and rest and wont come out for a while (just lays there for a bit, and i keep the door open). but how can i get her to be okay with me closing the door now and leaving for a bit? 

when I put her in the crate (i put her in front of the door and she goes in), shell go in and lay there and i can close the door and leave. the difference is when i CALL her to go into the crate, she doesnt let me close th door. any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

What do you do when she starts throwing her fit? Do you open the door? If so you are training her that if she barks you wont close the door. She gets what she wants. 

I would call her into the crate, praise, close the door. Any time she isnt barking praise her. If she starts to bark you can correct her by saying no. Praise as soon as she is quiet. Start closing the door and leaving her for short amounts of time and only let her out when she is quiet. Gradually add to the amount of time you are gone. The key is to not let her out (or open the door) when she is barking. 

Now the expection is if she has to go outside or actually needs something.


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

no i dont open the door when she started barking and is all crazy. i just wait till shes quiet again then i give her atreat through the door and then let her out a few minutes later . guess i'll just have to work on it some more, thanks


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

truthfully. I would toss a cookie into the crate and close the door and walk away. So what if she throws a fit she will adapt to it. THe worst thing you can do is not close the door or let her out when she is having a fit. Walk away and let her out when she is clam. Start with small amounts of time while you are home so when she has to be in the crate for awhile it won't be such a big deal. Also, search for crate training tips on this forum I have see a few good ones around in the past. 
YOu can also Try a kong with some peanut butter in it to keep her busy while she is in the crate. I throw my kongs stuffed w/ a little PB in the freezer so the PB isn't so soft.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

if you want to be the dog owner then you have to be the one who tells the dog what to do or just dont tell her anything i would put her in the crate and close the door walk away whe will eventually quit barking but give no attention and dont talk to the dog just walk away

BTW, please use punctuation in your posts so that we can more clearly understand your message. Thanks!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree...shut the door, ignoring her rantings, and walk away. Don't let HER determine whether you close the kennel door not...she is using her aggressive behavior to manipulate you into NOT doing so...just ignore it, and close the door anyway. Let her out once she is calm; if she barks at you when you go to open the door, again, walk away...she only gets out if she is calm and quiet.


----------

